# User account deleted, but files remain.



## RyanDi (Mar 16, 2014)

Hello, I recently messed up and accidentally deleted my user account on my windows 8.1 computer, but the files remain in the users folder. I managed to create a new admin account using cmd, so I have admin privileges. I would like to be able to restore the user or the files, without having to copy and paste everything.
Thanks
-Ryan


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you try a system restore How to refresh, reset or restore your PC - Microsoft Windows Help


----------



## RyanDi (Mar 16, 2014)

I tried a system restore but when it finished it gave me an error code and said it was unsuccessful.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try a different restore point


----------



## RyanDi (Mar 16, 2014)

Alright, I don't have access to my computer right now but when I get home I will for sure do that. Thank you for the quick answer


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Let us know how it goes


----------



## RyanDi (Mar 16, 2014)

My computer wiped all the restore points for some reason..
Is there anything else I could do?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I wonder if this would work for you Restore files or folders using File History - Microsoft Windows Help


----------



## RyanDi (Mar 16, 2014)

I have all the files, I just wanted to restore the user without having to move all the files back to a new user.
Would I be able to restore the whole user + all it's files without having to transfer them with file history?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I think you will need to copy and paste, but someone else might have a solution


----------



## RyanDi (Mar 16, 2014)

Alright, thanks for trying


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome hope someone has another method


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yeah you will have to copy and paste as far as I know and you need to check that System restore is turned on because I have touched at least a dozen laptops where it was disabled from new.


----------



## RyanDi (Mar 16, 2014)

Ok thanks, how do I transfer programs from a user to another?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This is the usual route Copying or moving files and folders - Microsoft Windows Help


----------



## RyanDi (Mar 16, 2014)

Program files are outside of my user folder though.
They show up at C:\Program Files and C:\Program Files (x86)
Do I have to copy those into a user folder? Or what, sorry I'm not very used to navigating through those areas.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Please see this Why You Can’t Just Copy a Program’s Folder to a New Windows System (and When You Can)


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You cannot transfer programs to another user but that should not be necessary anyway. Just go into the other user and if the program cannot be accessed put in the program cd and install it there.


----------



## RyanDi (Mar 16, 2014)

Alright thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome hope it helped you learn some new things


----------

